# Teichfiltersystem Oase Biosys2 !!! Erfahrung? Wo kaufen?



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2003)

Hallo !!!

Ich habe einen Teich und möchte gerne eine __ Filtersystem einsetzten. Da das reinigen des Teiches nicht so viel Spaß macht. Ich habe mich für das Filtersystem Biosys 2 von Oase entschieden. Und würde gerne wissen, ob jemand schon damit Erfahrung hat und mir meine Entscheidung bestätigen kann, und wo man das System günstig kaufen kann. Denn ein Paar Euros sparen wäre ja nicht so schlecht.
Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Ciao Muffin


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2003)

*hallo Muffin ...*

... ob dieses System geeignet ist, können wir dir erst beantworten, wenn wir, erstens, wissen, wie groß dein Teich ist, zweitens, welche und wieviele Fische dein Teich beherbergt und last but not least die Beplanzung im und um den Teich,welche Pflanzen du eingesetzt hast .... vielleicht kannst du dazu noch ein paar Angaben machen, wenn du möchtest,denn dann ist deine Frage besser zu beantworten udn vor allen Dingen besser zu beurteilen, ob dieses "Oase-Teil" deinen Anforderungen genüge tut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2003)

hallo muffin,

in letzter zeit hört man immer wieder daß bei e-buy (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird **gg) neuteile mit bis zu 25% rabatt angeboten werden - aber achte bitte darauf daß du eine offizielle rechnung bekommst damit du die von oase gebotene garantie (5j) einfordern kannst - wobei mir persöhnlich der oase-händler um die ecke lieber ist, bei dem kann ich im problemfall vorbeischauen - auch wenn er einwenig teuerer war.- und mit dem kann man auch einwenig handeln.

.... was die größe des filters betrifft ist tommys aussage nichts hinzuzufügen - da braucht man details zum teich etc.

..... grundsätzlich immer einwenug größer dimensionieren als die angaben von oase - die reinigungsinterwalle danken es dir sowie auch die werte deines teichwassers.

bis denne
jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2003)

*Ebay ....*

.... danke Jürgen, das mit Ebay habe ich im OASE-Forum gelesen udn die Diskussion wird heftigst geführt, was ich beileibe ned verstehen kann.

Sicherlich ist es bei Ebay billiger, aber was ist dann, wenn man dort sowas kauft, mit der Garantie ?? Meinst du,das die alle einen ausgefüllten Händlerschein haben wegen der Garantie oder meinste,das es "schwarze" Ware iss ???

Wie steht OASE dazu ??? Was ist,wenn das Preisgefälle dadurch verändert wird ? Denn soweit ich weiss, iss es egal, ob du in Hamburg oder München ein OASE-Produkt kaufst, der Preis ist gleich ..... also warum sollte es bei Ebay billiger sein, geschweige denn mit Garantie ?

Diese Preispolitik würd ich dann nimma verstehen


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. März 2003)

*biosys 2*

Hallo Muffin 1

der Biosys 2  ist für folgende Teiche geeignet :

1.)Naturnahe Gartenteiche mit Bepflanzung und ohne Fischbesatz
    bis 8000 Liter,  oder

2.)Naturnahe Gartenteiche mit Bepflanzung und einem Fischbesatz von      
    1000 Gramm pro 1000 Liter, bis zu einem Teichvolumen von 3500 Liter
    oder

3.)Gartenteiche mit einem Fischbesatz von 3000 Gramm pro 1000 Liter
    und einem Volumen bis zu 2000 Liter.

das sind Angaben von Oase,aber ich würde mit den Werten 20%
darunter bleiben, den Fische wachsen und vermehren sich,und schon
ist der Filter zu klein.

mfg
lothar


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

hey tommy, 

grundsätzlich ist es so, daß wie überall im handel die händler eine gewinnspanne haben. wenn nun ein händler der meinung ist daß er statt 30% verdienst im normalen handel mit 5% gewinnspanne leben kann und 25% rabatt gewährt ist es seine art von betriebswirtschaftlichem denken. der hintergedanke ist ganz einfach das aldi system - billig und dafür die menge hochschrauben.
.... desweiteren steigt der händler gemessen an seinem umsatz auch bei oase im rabattsystem.
Grundsätzlich darf die garantie von oase nicht verweigert werden sobald eine offizielle kaufrechnung vorliegt (erstbezug wenn neu) ab diesem datum beginnt die garantie zu laufen und wenn der besitzer des produktes 10mal wechselt - und da kann sich auch oase in keiner weise verweigern da es in dieser thematik schon ausreichend und fundierte gerichtsurteile gibt ............ angestoßen wurde diese sache ehemals durch garantieverweigerung bei "cartier" bei auslandsbilligbezug und ging weiter über die kfz branche mit importfahrzeugen - doch sie haben letztendlich alle die garantie gewährt - diese diskussion ist nicht mehr zu führen - es ist fakt!

sicher ist zumindest daß mit fast jedem händler preisgespräche in realistischem rahmen führbar sind. ....... ich z.b. erhielt 20% , wobei zu erwähnen ist das ich auch für vieele € umsatz tätigte bei meinem händler.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

*Ebay*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich werd mir das mal bei Ebay zu Gemüte führen, denn mittlerweile iss Ebay nimma so billig hab ich den Eindruck ? Haste da schon praktische Erfahrungen damit, d.h. schon selbst gekauft dort ??

Wenn ich so technischen Krams kaufe, dann gehe ich auch um die Ecke zu meinem Meeraqurium-Händler,den ich kenne und der besorgt mir das Zeugs auch recht günstig, muss ich sagen. Habe den Preis eben mal bei E-Bay verglichen und ich muss sagen E-Bay iss teurer. Und was passsiert, wenn z.B. die Pumpe oder der Filter kaputt is ? Da übernimmt OASE echt die Garantie ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

tommy, oase ist gesetzlich verpflichtet die garantie zu übernehmen - zumindest im rahmen ihrer garantiebedingungen.

einzig und allein muß der nachweis des offiziellen bezuges zu zeitpunkt xy nachgewiesen werden! :!: 

anderst verhält es sich nur mit der kulanz - welche eine freiwillige entscheidung des produzenten ist und dementsprechend jederzeit verweigert werden kann.

jürgen 

**** ich kaufe grundsätzlich keine produkte die einem laufzeitbedingtem verschleiß unterliegen und deren betriebsdauer nicht einwandfrei bewiesen werden kann gebraucht!!!
.... woher soll ich wissen wie viele betriebsstunden so eine (z.b. pumpe schon absolviert hat bzw. unter welchen bedingungen - ansehen kann man das dieser produktgruppe nicht - auch der fachmann nicht - und der verkäufer redet immer nur gutes.
höchstens wenn der preis sooooo nieder ist daß man nichts mehr falschmachen kann.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

*Ohje ....*

...woher will man denn wissen, ob die Pumpe nicht schon in Gebrauch war ?

Also mir iss des zu heiss, zahl lieber etwas mehr .... da geh ich echt lieber um die Ecke ... den kann man wenigstens zusammenscheissen, wenn was ned klappt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2003)

*Oase Filter*

Also, ich kauf überhaupt keinen Filter!!!  
Die sind alle zu teuer oder taugen nicht das was sie versprechen.
Ich hab mir aus zwei Regentonnen eine Filter für meinen Koiteich gebaut und meine Wasserwerte sind bestens!
Als nächstes kommt noch ein Pflanzenfilter dazu und dann rennt die Lutzi!!
Für den Filter hab ich keine 100 Euro gezahlt!

Was mir ja noch brenned unter den Nägeln brennt, Wieso deckt ihr eure Teiche nicht im Winter zu!
Ein paar Dachlatten eine Lage Verpackungsfolie( die mit den Luftnoppen) und eine Tapeziererfolie drüber. Mein Teich hatten diesen Winter kein Eis.
Die Materialkosten decken sich mit den Stromkosten eines Eisfreihalters.

Gruzz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2003)

Jetzt will ich auch zu ein paar Dingen meinen Senf beitragen:

- Wenn OASE seine Filter für naturnahe Teiche empfiehlt, ist mir nicht klar, wozu das gut sein soll. Im Normalfall benötigt man für einen Teich ohne Fische keinen Filter. (Wenn ich selbst das anders gemacht habe ist mir die Zweifelhaftigkeit dessen sehr bewusst; ich würde das aber nie als allgemeine Regel empfehlen: Mir war daran gelegen, die durch den Skimmer anfallenden kleinen Partikel - insbesondere jede Menge Pollen u.ä. - mechanisch auszufiltern.)

- OK, ich bin ja schon einige Zeit aus Deutschland raus und verfolge die Rechtsentwicklung nicht mehr so genau: Seit wann gibt es eine gesetzliche *Hersteller*garantie ? Gesetzliche Händlergarantie, ja, aber Herstellergarantie (ausser im Rahmen der Produkthaftung) war schon immer freiwillig, oder ??

- Ganz persönliche Meinung: Ich habe noch nie bei ebay etwas erworben und werde das wohl auch nicht tun: Die Möglichkeiten, den Erwerber auszutricksen oder mit dubioser Ware zu versorgen sind mir dann doch zu offensichtlich.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2003)

*Guten Morgen*

Bezüglich gewissen Waren,die man bei Ebay erwerben kann, wie z.B. Tickets,Pumpen,Filter,Autos etc. kann ich auch nur abraten, zu gefährlich,die Gefahr ist groß, reingelegt zu werden. Sicher kann man dies gerichtlich geltend machen, doch es dauert lange (ich kenne Fälle, wo 2 Jahre jemand um sein Geld gekämpft hat bei einem Autokauf)

Andere Dinge hingegen wie PCs,Festplatten,Notebooks .... die kaufte ich dort viel und günstig.

Es kommt immer auf die Ware an, die man haben möchte, das sollte man unterscheiden. Andererseits gibts mittlerweile bessere Adressen, um günstig einzukaufen, denn die Preisentwicklung bei Ebay geht stark nach oben.


----------

